# salt water flush?



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok So I'm pretty sure my LG is caused by chronic incomplete evacuation, due to months of bad dieting and constant binges. Has anyone tried the salt water flush before? I think I might later today, just to see what ends up happening to me. Also, I was wondering if any of you have tips to get rid of the incomplete evacuation. I'm vegan, so it'd be extremely hard for me to follow an entirely no-grain diet.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Never heard of that before. Maybe you can include some flax seeds in your diet with plenty of water. The flush sounds oddly harmful, what does it include?


----------



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

CalmWaters said:


> Never heard of that before. Maybe you can include some flax seeds in your diet with plenty of water. The flush sounds oddly harmful, what does it include?


The flush is basically comprised 1 liter of water and 1-2 teaspoons of noniodized, unprocessed sea salt. You would usually chug it on an empty stomach, or a few hours after eating anything. Apparently, after an hour or so, the bowel movements begin, and it can go anywhere from 3-7 times over the span of around 4 hours. It's basically a natural laxative, and it's supposed to clean your colon entirely! I've heard it's pretty safe, but only if you do it correctly


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

My sister has done this and claims it works very well BUT has no gi issues to begin with. If you do it please let us know how it goes!!


----------



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

Update: I did it yesterday and I think I didn't use enough salt, or my stomach wasn't empty enough. I'm more constipated than before and the LG has occurred more frequently and is more widespread. It was almost constant in class (I can smell mine) and everyone was holding their noses 

I think I might try it again later today and do it right because I've been fasting throughout the day... will update soon


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I think loading on some insoluble fiber with meals will help. Soluble fiber just makes you more constipated if you don't have enough water intake. I tried activia yogurt for 3 days, helped so much with constipation.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

The problem is this flush doesn't work as predicted for everyone. Some people can't keep the salt water down and vomit it up almost immediately; some people's systems, possibly having a different balance point, absorb all that salt water rather than passing it through, thereby gaining the extra water weight and storing the extra salt.

This can cause problems for hypertensive individuals and those with a tendency toward edema, can cause lower back pain from overworked kidneys, not to mention uncomfortable bloating. This would hinder the body's ability to detox and would instead, itself, become an additional burden to the body's systems.

The idea of using something as natural as sea salt for cleansing ourselves internally can be very appealing, but there are enough salt water flush dangers to make us think twice before attempting it.

*‍‍‍‍*


----------

